# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــشفــرات والمفاتـيح  جديد شفرة الباقة الهولندية C+ Nederland (19°E بتاريخ اليوم 9/9/2011

## Fannan1

*جديد شفرة الباقة الهولندية بتاريخ اليوم* *9/9/2011* اسم الباقة *C+ Nederland*  *القمر* *Astra19°E*  *النظام* *Irdeto2*  البروفادر *062200*   الاندكس 04 *I 062200 04: 150CDC6C758629F2B62F188B4EEB8871* *MORESAT software's ONLY Format Key :MU LAMBDA IOTA KAPPA* *I 062200 04 :B5C5748BF019C49EA8A8443C5D687C93*

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## tarek1974

منور هلبه هلبه خونا

----------

